# can giving birth trigger the menopause?



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi, I wonder if you can help me.  I gave birth to my little girl in June.  A few weeks after birth I had two bad days of hot flushes, sweats, so much I thought I had a bacterial infection and was put onto antibiotics. A few weeks ago I had a few really bad days and went to see my GP who tested my blood for thyroid, hormone imbalance, etc.  I got the results today which suggested that I am now menopausal. Just like that apparently.  I am 46, but up to last year I was still ovulating and having regular periods. POF was not one of my problems, as previously my FSH levels were Ok, hence many attempts at IVF with my own eggs. 

I always thought the menopause was gradual. Can it really be happening so soon after birth?  The main problems seemed to start the week after I gave up breastfeeding. Prior to this I felt fantastic.  

I have read that for some women, post natal depression which results from the sudden drop in hormones can be the same as triggering an ' instant menopause'. This may or may not rectify itself.  

I do think my GPs analysis is a little simplistic and hence I would be grateful to have a HV;s opinion, at least in respect of whether this might be PND.  I doubt whether I am going to get any further with my GP to be honest. 

Many thanks for your help,


roze


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Roze

Can you see another gp?

It could be that your hormones are still adjusting themselves post pg/ breast feeding

To be honest Im really not sure. But it can take up to 12 mths for your hormone levels to adjust themselves

Jxxx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks, Jeannette,

I have since come to the conclusion that this guy does not know what he is talking about. He just read my notes the minute I walked in, and jumped to conclusions. I do wish they would think before they say anything, as I was very upset after the appointment.  Since then I have come to my senses!  I do think this is normal adjustment, having talked to a few people since who have not had periods for 8 months, and who also are having hot flushes- one person is 26 with no fertility problems.


Thanks for the advice,


roze


----------

